

New Panoramic View From 'Rocknest' Position of Curiosity Mars Rover - someperson
http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/spaceimages/details.php?id=PIA16453

======
someperson
Does anybody know if there's a full 3d "look-around" view like:

[http://www.360cities.net/image/curiosity-rover-martian-
solar...](http://www.360cities.net/image/curiosity-rover-martian-solar-
day-2#120.03,21.96,110.0)

for this particular image? It's spectacular!

------
someperson
The full resolution of the image is 60mb (a TIF file].

Though there's a 8mb JPEG file
(<http://photojournal.jpl.nasa.gov/jpeg/PIA16453.jpg>)

------
corporalagumbo
Completely dead, everywhere...

